# Friday!!!!



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't believe Mach didn't start this at 12:01 last night :huh:

OK, well, so here goes.... what are you wearing this cold & wet Friday?

Me? I'm doing something I can't remember doing for the last 12 months, and wearing the same watch for the third day in a row :shocking:

_Sinn 103b_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Probably the Pro, its the watch I wear most these days, I think it would be the one if I had to choose 'just one' ...

But... I am going into the office to help with a stock take so may change to a beater ( sorry Alex )


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Montblanc 'meisterstuck' today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

GP Seahawk II Pro for me


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This for me all day


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

After a week away with only two watches I am wearing two at a time!

This on one arm...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> GP Seahawk II Pro for me


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Crikey, it's only just past 08.00 and already some fantastic watches/photos...back down to earth with a bump photography wise,

here's a recent arrival from Ricster :thumbsup:










Have a good weekend everyone. Nick


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Sinn 156 today

Martin


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Having bought it and not worn it for a month I'm seriously trying to bond with my Panny GMT.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE all


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Same old, same old. One I can read today so my Bathys 100 Fathom Auto :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This as the moment, but I doubt I'll stick with it all day as thinking about flipping it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had this on all week .










jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Can't believe Mach didn't start this at 12:01 last night :huh:


 It`s not Saturday night :tongue2:

Wearing this so far...

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in with the Sinn crowd again today  .


----------



## Rapid 17 (Dec 24, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> HAGWE all


I like the look of that.

Geoff.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Tutima for me today:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

the Capeland today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko lcd for me today - great watch :thumbup:

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mylo said:


> Having bought it and not worn it for a month I'm seriously trying to bond with my Panny GMT.


If you have trouble bonding with it then please feel free to post it to me.  That is one gorgeous watch!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me. It's getting a lot of wrist time since I put it back on the lumpy.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Hamilton...I still can't get over the beauty of this watch! h34r:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> mylo said:
> 
> 
> > Having bought it and not worn it for a month I'm seriously trying to bond with my Panny GMT.
> ...


Its not that I don't like it. Its just having bought it I went back to work for 3 weeks and haven't worn it. It was a bit of an impulse buy!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > GP Seahawk II Pro for me
> ...


Thanks mate, Its a great summer watch, Ti and big


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Robert Poseidon Today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I am Sinning today:

Sinn EZM2










Mark


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

eddie platts has banned me arbitarily no rule broken,no reason given [not the first,wont be the last].so dont feel like wearing any precistas just now.

so......... banned on tz-uk [sung to the tune born in the USA] :blink:

however gotta feel better wearing big bertha,how could you swap yours shawn?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great selection o show today gents :yes:

Wearing the Ing today but will be picking up a couple later today


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mylo said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > If you have trouble bonding with it then please feel free to post it to me.  That is one gorgeous watch!
> ...


Nice impulse!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Can't believe Mach didn't start this at 12:01 last night :huh:
> 
> OK, well, so here goes.... what are you wearing this cold & wet Friday?
> 
> ...


That really is a great looking dial :thumbsup:

I'm wearing the Monster Lite again, good news I have ordered a card reader, so I will be posting piccies and a review of it soon


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Some beauties out today, chaps. I'll play something a bit more down to earth with this...










...Vostok Amphibia, now on a more suitable olive NATO


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

I'm wearing the O&W today 










and this one tonight :lol:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Start with G-shock...



But will swap to this one later...


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hanowa for me


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shirt, meetings... Thought I'd go for the Zenith.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

TC2 for me today!

Still feeling poorly and have completely lost my voice! (bloody man flu, when will women learn we suffer so much more!) so I don't have the engergy to look at the hands and calculate the time! I need my time computer to do it for me! Bless you technology!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

dickstar1977 said:


> Bless you technology!


:lol:

GWS Tom!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Goldbird today:










Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All this talk of Sinn's over in the Military forum, it's casused me to swap over to this one now


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Can't believe Mach didn't start this at 12:01 last night :huh:
> 
> OK, well, so here goes.... what are you wearing this cold & wet Friday?
> 
> ...












This for me today - my 40 yr old on a new Â£5 strap from Christopher Wards Sale - Hurry it may still be on :cheers:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been wearing this for a few days... love and hate this watch. deffo a guilty pleasure


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


>


Love that JLC


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Great display today!!

Worn this all week...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Oris TT1 for me 










Come on SharkBike, wake up... what have you got for us today?


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Lip Nautic-ski today.

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these half an hour ago...

*Services, 17 Jewels `Swiss Made` circa 1960s?*










* Services (Made by Remex Electronics Ltd. Hong Kong), circa early 1980s?*










Not decided yet what I`m going with when I go to work this afternoon :huh:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> GP Seahawk II Pro for me


Wow!!

This for me:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Working from home so nice and casual:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Quick mobile camera pic just taken in my garden. Got to say I'm loving this watch, it feels so right somehow.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The usual boring watch.










Later,

William


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Quartz for me today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > GP Seahawk II Pro for me
> ...


Wow!! 

Changed over to this for the rest of the day (probably)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

well im still up in The Lakes shooting Land Rovers (if anyone sees an orange Discovery 3 G4 that's us!), so can't post pics as I'm posting from my phone 

Anyway I'll wear my 6105 down for breakfast in a mo, then I'll strap on the Sea-Dweller for the green lanes and the tough outside stuff!!

Hope the weather is better than yesterday, daren't look outside!!!!!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hippo said:


> Anyway I'll wear my 6105 down for breakfast in a mo, then I'll strap on the Sea-Dweller for the green lanes and the tough outside stuff!!


"Down for breakfast"? It's 2.15pm Hippo! You're obviously working very hard :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Toshi said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway I'll wear my 6105 down for breakfast in a mo, then I'll strap on the Sea-Dweller for the green lanes and the tough outside stuff!!
> ...


Am indeed!!!! actuall signal up here is bad to say the least so that was the first chance to upload!!!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Having a gay day so this one for me!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm now wearing nothing for Friday as one of my spring bars broke earlier.

I ordered some from Roy on Monday but still haven't received them!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

magnet said:


> Great display today!!
> 
> Worn this all week...


Fantastic picture that mate!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

hippo said:


> well im still up in The Lakes shooting Land Rovers....


I know that they're annoying, but can't help but feel thst shooting them is over reaction...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its been vintage all week up to today, until a change to this










which will probably stay on all weekend


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> Come on SharkBike, wake up... what have you got for us today?


 :yawn:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

After a 41 day wait this finally arrived... still processing loads of pictures!!










Really liking it


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > Come on SharkBike, wake up... what have you got for us today?
> ...


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry for the old pic....

I've gone mechanical today (or is that maniacal?) 










Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

OK...have had my coffee and dealt with the morning emails and phone calls...time for a bit of forum slacking.

Today it's the one-hander...

*RLT 13 on Toshi Tan*










...hope y'all are having a fine Friday.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Today


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Finally back home from work.

This one all day.










And this one now that i'm home.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mjolnir said:


>


Now you just have to love that :tongue2:

SharkBike... that hour/minute/second hand looks like it's made of jelly :huh: Don't get me wrong, it looks great - the colour is excellent. But it does look like jelly. Blue jelly. Jelly.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Divex for me. It's getting a lot of wrist time since I put it back on the lumpy.


Same for me John. Divex 500m on lumpy. Still looking for a 22mm grey rhino for it though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up going with the younger one of these 6105's


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Zessa said:


> Sorry for the old pic....
> 
> I've gone mechanical today (or is that maniacal?)
> 
> ...


nice :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Cant take the rlt 17 off


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> SharkBike... that hour/minute/second hand looks like it's made of jelly :huh: Don't get me wrong, it looks great - the colour is excellent. But it does look like jelly. Blue jelly. Jelly.


Yummy, ain't it? :rltb:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm home from work and I'm wearing my _*Sinn*_ *Arktis*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Divex for me. It's getting a lot of wrist time since I put it back on the lumpy.
> ...


A rhino won't fit Mike, it's too thick to fit the gap between pins and case, but a nato will. I bought a rhino especially for mine but every time I got the strap on, it kept popping the springbars.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Hamilton...I still can't get over the beauty of this watch! h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right Guy, that is a beauty, I sometimes wonder why I let it go 

Your photo is better than any I managed too :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t worn these two for some time so put them on before coming to work.......

*Vostok Komanderskie, cal.2414 17 jewels, c1980`s*










*`Friendship` Watch ZSE 17 Zuan.*

( a `homage` ppossibly based a `Baoshihua` (gem flower) brand watch made by the No.2 watch factory in Shanghai)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Was digging through the drawer looking at pieces I played with a year ago.

This Connie, will have to update my pics now though from the ol Bradbury paperback background!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orient diver today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven`t worn these two for some time so put them on before coming to work.......
> ...


As far as I can tell they indicate the quarters for the hour hand :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> Orient diver today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A man with taste unk:

I love my two, it would be nice if the lume was better but still they are great watches :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dapper said:


> Goldbird today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snice at innit !


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing my Flightmaster


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Zessa said:


> Sorry for the old pic....
> 
> I've gone mechanical today (or is that maniacal?)
> 
> ...


Got mine on today as well but cant help thinking that the blue second hand is a real winner. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Orient diver today
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> eddie platts has banned me arbitarily no rule broken,no reason given [not the first,wont be the last].so dont feel like wearing any precistas just now.
> 
> so......... banned on tz-uk [sung to the tune born in the USA] :blink:
> 
> however gotta feel better wearing big bertha,how could you swap yours shawn?


wait to you see the replacement


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

fishing tonight will use instead of tilly lamp.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Did I say it made sense? :huh:

Mind you, how many other watches have supposedly `useful` features


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Oh well, I was half right :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Forgot to mention I`d swapped over these when I got home from work...

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels.*










Proof that despite the evidence of the SKX range, Seiko can make great looking diver`s watches


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


have u tried curved springbars john?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Quite predictable since I've only taken it off a few times since it's arrival...

Longines Legend Diver 










Cheers Stuart


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing the last time in the house....before it goes off to its new owner......


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> Now you just have to love that :tongue2:


Cheers. It is nice... too nice for the likes of me.

I can't believe your letting the beast go Shawn and I love that Legend Diver Stu. I've read a few places where they've mentioned that it could be better lumed but I think it's perfect.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ditchdiger said:


> eddie platts has banned me arbitarily no rule broken,no reason given [not the first,wont be the last].so dont feel like wearing any precistas just now.
> 
> so......... banned on tz-uk [sung to the tune born in the USA] :blink:
> 
> however gotta feel better wearing big bertha,how could you swap yours shawn?


Sorry to hear that, your in good company though


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Cheers. It is nice... too nice for the likes of me.


Love that Rob - it looks brand new!



mjolnir said:


> ...and I love that Legend Diver Stu. I've read a few places where they've mentioned that it could be better lumed but I think it's perfect.


Thanks Rob and you'll get to see it when we go for a mtb ride sometime soon eh?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Thanks Rob and you'll get to see it when we go for a mtb ride sometime soon eh?


 

You wouldn't wear that while MTB'ing. It's far too nice.

I've decided to swap most of my gear over to the new frame I bought. Just waiting on a new set of brakes, seatpost, wheels and a bottom bracket to arrive. Then all I need to do is make a right mess of putting everything back together and take it to the LBS who can charge me a fortune for fixing everything I did wrong 

I should be back on the bike by 2010 :cry2:


----------

